# [erledigt]ungültige Ordnernamen � ändern

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe einige Ordner, bei denen etwas schief gegangen ist.

Beispiel;

```
Ordner geh�rt mir
```

```
convmv -f iso-8859-15 -t utf8 "/home/olaf/Ordner geh�rt mir"

file or directory not found: /home/olaf/Ordner geh�rt mir
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Sep 09, 2012 7:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

ich hab festgestellt, dass das mit tabcompletion funktioniert. Gib "mv Ordner" und dann tabdrücken. dann nimmt er das richtige. oder mit wildcards "mv Ordner\ geh?rt\ mir ..."

----------

## flammenflitzer

????

----------

## Christian99

naja, wenn du den ordnernamen nicht per hand eingibst, sondern nur den anfang, und dann tabcompletion machst, dann sollte der ordnernamen richtig sien, und von der shell gefunden werden.

Du kannst aber auch statt des "komischen" zeichen ein "?" eingeben, was als wildcard für ein einzelnes zeichen funktioniert. das sollte auch funktionieren.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Lokalisierung

```
Datei: /etc/conf.d/consolefont

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

# Notwendig für ? auf vc/?

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

```

ich hatte bis vor kurzen immer lat9w-16 drin, seit der Änderung auf lat0-16 sind die Umlaute besser dargestellt bzw keine Probleme.

Hast du die Ordner aus Win?

http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/Linux-vermatscht-Umlaute-326142.html

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hatte ich von einem Stick. Ursprung Windows.

rox http://roscidus.com/desktop/ROX-Filer kann damit umgehen. Ist nicht so zimperlich wie dolphin.

----------

## mrsteven

Ja, KDE erwartet die Dateinamen in UTF-8. Der Linux-Kernel kümmert sich um die Konvertierung automatisch, wenn die entsprechenden CONFIG_NLS_*-Optionen in der Konfiguration gesetzt sind, und der Stick mit utf8=1 (bei vfat) eingebunden wird.

----------

